# How to update signature of forum profile



## dbump (Mar 8, 2020)

My signature is stuck in a decade and a half ago.  I can see in the help that there is a screen shot of "signature" accessible from clicking on your account avatar/initial, in the upper right, however I'm not seeing that in the current tools.  I tried updating the "about you" section in /account/account-details but that made no visible difference to my posts.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 9, 2020)

What are you "not seeing in the current tools"? Your avatar/initial or the "signature" option in the drop-down?

Do you see "My Account" towards the right-hand end of the top line of each forum page? Click on that, then click on "Forum Profile", then the various settings are listed on the left-hand side, including "Signature"....click on that to edit, then save.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 9, 2020)

Having hit 11 posts, you should have access now. We changed the signature threshold because spammers were using them to post spam links.


----------



## dbump (Mar 9, 2020)

Ahh!  I thought I was going crazy (still not completely out of the question); I knew I couldn't see it yesterday.  Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Dave Clark (Apr 24, 2020)

My signature seems to be stuck in 2007.  It seems that I can't get rid of it and I can't edit it until I have 11 posts.  I will post a series in this thread until I can edit my signature.  Here goes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Dave. Yeah , signature editing is limited to block spammers, but we can delete your ancient signature in the meantime if you want us to


----------



## Dave Clark (Apr 24, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Dave. Yeah , signature editing is limited to block spammers, but we can delete your ancient signature in the meantime if you want us to


According to Wilde's post above and your post about hitting 11 posts, I should see an option in the Forum Profile page to edit the Signature.  I don't see it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 24, 2020)

The  systems in place are designed to block spammers, so they’re likely not upgrading you immediately, as a spammer could easily post 10 times in a row to work around them. I’ll check back in the morning, but I’ve deleted your old signature in the meantime.


----------



## Dave Clark (Apr 25, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The  systems in place are designed to block spammers, so they’re likely not upgrading you immediately, as a spammer could easily post 10 times in a row to work around them. I’ll check back in the morning, but I’ve deleted your old signature in the meantime.


I just checked.   Signature is now there and it's blank.
Thanks.  It was kind of embarrassing to have a signature saying I was using stuff over a decade old.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2020)

Great, thanks for the update.


----------

